# al khail gate



## dizzzy07 (Jul 9, 2013)

Hello there,

Anyone here from al khail gate? I'l be moving to dubai and i've been told that my accomodation will be in al khail gate / al quoz.. ao anyone here who could provide me some insider information would be geat. My main concern is food, because i'l be depending on outside food, are places close by to eat?


----------



## AhmadNaeem (Jul 13, 2013)

dizzzy07 said:


> Hello there,
> 
> Anyone here from al khail gate? I'l be moving to dubai and i've been told that my accomodation will be in al khail gate / al quoz.. ao anyone here who could provide me some insider information would be geat. My main concern is food, because i'l be depending on outside food, are places close by to eat?


I have been living in Al Kahi Gate for almost a year now. The accomodation is sweet and well managed.

Regarding your concern there are absolutely no nearby food/eating places at walking distance, although you can go to good places nearby in about 10-15 min drive.


----------



## dizzzy07 (Jul 9, 2013)

Okay now im worried, since i wont be having a vehicle and i dont know to cook :|


----------



## NjxNA (Jan 13, 2013)

Home delivery will be your best friend...


----------



## ACertainRomance (Jun 21, 2013)

apparently there is a 24 hr mini mart on site so, depending how good it is, maybe this is your chance to teach yourself to cook.....


----------



## ACertainRomance (Jun 21, 2013)

apparently there is a 24 hr mini mart on site so, depending how good it is, maybe this is your chance to teach yourself to cook.....


----------

